# Retained testicles



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, call me unconscious or crazy, but I just realized last night that Diesel does not have descended testicles - he'll be 4 months old on the 16th. He was sprawled out on his back in my lap and I noticed it. 

I called our vet today and tried to be diplomatic about it, since he had examined him, and he said it was too early to worry about it, that they might descend. He also said that if they never did, it wasn't anything to be concerned about unless I planned to breed him, and said it was hereditary. 

Well, I'm reading conflicting things about it...Half say no problem other than that he might be sterile (don't plan on breeding him, anyway, and plan on having him neutered as soon as he puts a bit of weight on - he's still less than 2 lbs), and half say it can lead to cancer or torsion. Everything I read says they should be descended at this point in time.

Of course, I left a message for the breeder to call me and she hasn't called me back. 

I mainly wanted to see what her vet had said, and ask about his father, but I have a feeling I might have some difficulty getting through to her, because I made the mistake of saying what I wanted to talk to her about...

What do you think?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Finn had one retained testicle. We waited until he was just over 1 year to have him neutered. It's a much easier surgery if it has descended, otherwise it is "exploratory"... We also wanted him to put a bit of weight on. 

It never did descend, surgery went just fine. His incision was larger than my girl had when she was spayed, but it healed wonderfully. 

I also contacted his breeder about the issue... I also never heard back...  But there is still time in your case. Nothing really you can do except make sure your boy gets great care! 

Definitely will have to be removed though, descended or not. They run a much higher chance of developing cancer if it's not removed.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Spacely was a stray so I have no idea what his gene pool is like but he had one testicle descended. Prior to his neutering, it sure didn't hamper him in any way. When I checked him quickly, to see if he was neutered, it didn't register there was only one but I also just did a quick touch. 

According my vet, it is hereditary and I know AKC will not register puppies from a sire with undescended or only one testicle. 

For his neuter, my vet had hoped that she would be able to move the testicle down to neuter easier but it was not meant to be. Apparently not only was it not able to be moved, it was short so she had to go up into his body a little bit more to remove it. His incision was a bit bigger but that was it. 

He sailed through his neuter with no issue and goes in on Thursday for his post-op check. Since his neutering, we have not had any humping issues (which we had before) and he is not marking as much in the house (which could be we are just more watchful)


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie had one undescended testicle too. I bought him on a neuter contract so was planning on the surgery anyway. It was a bit more involved and a bit more expensive - more like a spay as my vet described it. I waited until Charlie was 8months old with no ill effects. I agree you should have him neutered but I also think you wouldbe fine to wait til Diesel's bigger. He is really cute!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses!

He isn't registered - mom didn't have papers, but dad did. Not sure how the AKC would know if the breeder didn't tell them???

I am now wondering if I might be better off to hold off on having Gracie spayed until Diesel is big enough to have his surgery??? They rough house so much together...Maybe things would go better if they recovered together???

I had planned on having Gracie spayed over the Thanksgiving holiday, since I am taking some extra time off and could be home with her, and I sure hate to wait, but Diesel is so tiny - I can't imagine anyone doing surgery on him at this point. We have an appointment with the vet on Saturday to see what he thinks. 

Oh, and no word from the breeder, but interestingly enough, Diesel's father also sired a litter of pups with a Pomeranian and a friend of mine has one of the males...No testicles in sight, and he's only a couple of weeks younger than Diesel.


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Neutering him at 4 months can be done, but I'd wait if I were you. He will need to be neutered at some point, but he's so very young now. Humane Societies do "pediatric" neuters and spays on dogs and cats as young as 8 weeks to guarantee that they won't procreate, but the norm is at least 6 months old.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi wishing you good luck on what you decide on the neuterhe sure is a cutie


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie when I got him was about 6 years old and had one retained testicle. It was a bit more expensive and more involved surgery. A wise old vet once told me that the optimum time to do boy dogs was 9 months old, they need the extra time to mature correctly and the extra hormones to be well balanced. I have always followed his advice and have always had great male dogs.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here. Angel had one descended testicle. I felt bad, also, because I hadn't noticed for some months. He is very little "down there" anyway! We had him neutered in September (9 months old) He receovered very quickly!!

You still have time to have him done. I have read conflicting reports on ages to be neutered, so we chose after our vacation (which was in August).

Good luck with your decision, he will do just fine.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks again, for the responses. The vet says to hold off a bit, let him put on some more weight, and not jump the gun - maybe they will still descend. He says he has seen it delayed in tiny breeds before. I'm going to trust him on this one, and wait it out. He also said he would hold off on having Gracie spayed until we see what is going on with Diesel - he thought a dual recovery would be a very good idea, considering how wild these two play together. And, he assured me we could get both done before Gracie comes in heat again, as she just finished her cycle. 

Always something to worry about with these little ones!


----------

